# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [Barcelona] A por la próxima quedada

## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno, ya hace tiempo que no nos reunimos, y el mono de montar una quedada me vuelve a llegar. Así que propongo los días viernes 20 o sábado 21, para organizar una. El plan sería tomar algo como siempre, y hacer algo de street. Si nos apetece podemos buscar algún espectáculo para ver.

¿Quién se anima?

----------


## Magnano

Yo voy seguro, estas cosas no se pueden quedar en una simple proposición, estas cosas se deben hacer.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Di que si Dani!  :Smile1:  A ver quien mas se anima.

----------


## SERX

Vinc!!! quiero decir vengo !!!  porque no ¿LARI ?  estoy perdido en la montanya pero... miradlo... nos vemos ... !!!     :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Al final el sábado 21 a las 17:00h en el Zurich.

----------


## SERX

Oks ! ! ! actua Isaac cerca de Badalona...   :Wink1:

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas.

Joer yo este finde lo tengo mal, no voy a poder, el que viene si que puedo pero este imposible.  :O10: 

Si al final vais pasarlo bien, y si lo cambiais al que viene pues os quiero mas todavia jejeje

Saludetes!!

----------


## Tracer

Me lo estoy pensando... Puedo ir con la parienta?.....

----------


## Ming

... Da ilusión ver cómo avisa la gente... sip...

Bueno, hasta la próxima, o otra..

----------


## Magnano

Si tracer, traete a la parienta, no pasa nada, solo que a lo mejor se aburre un poco...

----------


## Tracer

Diria que Ming esta mosca....

----------


## Magnano

¿Alguien más?

Solo una puntualización, la semana que viene también se ha quedado porque Dieani esta no puede y como voy con un mono de magia impresionante ya le he dicho que yo quedo, así que si añguien se quiere apuntar la semana que viene, tambien será bienvenido.

----------


## SERX

Yo la semana que viene vengo ! ! !  esta me parece que igual no puedo... sorry...

----------


## Magnano

Mañana no puedo ir. Lo siento.

----------


## Dieani

Que tal!! como lo pasasteis!!!!!! mucha magia en la calle o que?

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## xepabcn

Hey! Yo me apunto para la siguiente semana.

Magnano el mono de magia te lo podrias quitar conmigo... yo encantado veré todos los trucos que quieras hacer!! Seguro que aprendo un montón (eso sí, yo no me atrevo a hacer trucos a magos... esto del aprendizaje es duro...  :O10: )

----------


## Magnano

Yo no fuí.

----------


## xepabcn

A mí no me conoce nadie pero igualmente lo voy a intentar...

Quedada para el viernes 27 o sábado 28? Por la tarde y en cualquier lugar del centro de Barcelona.

Me gustaría para poder ver buena magia, puesto que todavía no conozco a nadie que pueda ayudarme y unos consejos siempre vienen bien (lo mismito que conocer a gente  :001 005: )

Si alguien de Barcelona o cercanías le apetece y tiene disponibilidad para estas fechas que lo deje escrito...  :Wink1: 


edit: tengo q decir que soy un tio muy majo... animaros!!!

----------


## Magnano

¿Sábado 28 a las 17.00 en el Zurich?

----------


## xepabcn

Vale! Estoy dentro!!  :Smile1:

----------


## Dieani

Este findd sl final rl viernes no?

Saludetes

----------


## Magnano

Así no hay quien te entienda colega, pero si quereis quedar el viernes también, no hay problema, en un principio claro.

----------


## Dieani

Sorry escribi desde el movil y fatal jijiji decia de quedar el viernes no?

----------


## Magnano

Pues vale, el viernes también, siempre y cuando haya gente.

¿Magic street?

----------


## Dieani

Sisisi magicstreet yo ya tengo la mesa en la mochila con el tapete preparao. Ah! Y como siempre podeis venir a casa a dormir o a magiar mas o alomejor to la noche haciendo street jijiji

----------


## Magnano

Sí Dieani, pero no vengas con moto :P

----------


## Dieani

Yeahh!! Jiji sisi oki doki alomejor se viene didac tmb. Pues a ver sibre k hora? A las 20:00 en zurich?

----------


## Magnano

Pero ¿viernes o sábado?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Pero ¿viernes o sábado?


Yo viernes no puedo, sábado si.

----------


## Dieani

yo sabado no puedo, el vienres si jejej

----------


## Magnano

Jod*r, a mi me da igual, elegir un día a votación popular y voy.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Decidiros, a ver si puedo pasarme


Salu2

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Tenía un compromiso el viernes, pero puedo saltármelo.

----------


## xepabcn

A mí me da igual el día... si és el sábado por la noche me salto el plan que tenía, no hay ningún problema, prefiero conoceros, fiestas hay muchas.  :Cool1: 

A mí no me veréis mucho haciendo magia... empecé hace muy poco, pero me encantará veros y me ayudará mucho, me cuesta bastante preparar rutinas y seguro que vosotros ya tenéis mucha soltura. 

Decidir un día que me adapto jajaja  :Wink1:

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas!!

Pues lo dicho, entonces este viernes a las 19:00h en Zurich? Os parece correcto?

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## Magnano

Correcto, yo voy.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Muy buenas!!
> 
> Pues lo dicho, entonces este viernes a las 19:00h en Zurich? Os parece correcto?
> 
> Saludetes mágicos


Perfecto!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## SERX

vendre ! ! ! jejeje !!! actua el lari o algo?

----------


## moriana33

yo la proxima que hagais si cae en sabado me acercare es que los viernes acabo del trabajo a las 21 y mientras llego a barcelona son casi las 22 cpero bueno en la proxima nos vemos

----------


## Magnano

Tranquilo que la cosa se suele alargar bastante.

----------


## Magnano

Un pequeño resumen de la noche.

http://mag-nano.blogspot.com/2010/08/27-de-agosto.html

----------


## isman7

Bueno al fin puedo postear, gracias Alvaro  :Wink1: . Pues me he perdido las dos últimas quedadas, pero quiero una ya! Me han comentado por ahí que hay una pronto, el viernes? Ya direis algo.

Nos vemos  :Wink1: .

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Si es este viernes me apunto!

----------


## Magnano

Hay quedada este viernes día 10. Hora por concretar.

----------


## SERX

Mejor el Jueves si es el Viernes no podre ir....   :Wink1:    ! ! ! me piro a Ciudad Real ! ! !

----------


## Ming

> Mejor el Jueves si es el Viernes no podre ir....  ! ! ! me piro a Ciudad Real ! ! !


Chiquillo, se de gente que trabaja... como mínimo lo simulan...

----------


## SERX

Jajaja... yo también trabajo y estudio... pero el viernes tengo fiesta...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Buff, yo jueves imposible, mañana empiezo clases.

----------


## luis_bcn

MAGNANO ,EL DETALLE QUE TE EIUERES PUEDE SER QUE NO TENGAS EL ABANIO SUJETAO POR NINGUN DEDO??Xddd

----------


## isman7

Sin querer hacerte la pua Serx, pero me va mejor el viiernes, que he quedado el sábado en Bcn por la mñn así me quedo a dormir allí.

Salu2

----------


## Magnano

Luis cuesta entenderte, pero no, no es ese el detalle, es algo que solo lo pueden apreciar algunos magos. Pero te acercas mucho.

(Te voy preparando unas tally que estas muy cerquita)

----------


## luis_bcn

me pensaba que habias hecho photosop , pero lo que parece ser tu dedo pulgar es la sombra,jejejejjeje, y el detalle como no sean las uñas pintadas de alvaro ( se ven rosas ) xDD

----------


## Magnano

¡Pero no te vayas de mis manos! ¡que te enfrias mucho!

(Creo que ya he dado muchas pistas, cartas y mias...)

----------


## Ming

> ¡Pero no te vayas de mis manos! ¡que te enfrias mucho!
> 
> (Creo que ya he dado muchas pistas, cartas y mias...)


Pues no se de qué hablais pero... no serán cartas para zurdos, ¿no?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muy bien Luis... así que rosas e? Jajajaja, un saludo compi!  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

alvaro,se ven un poco rosas,jejjeje,me pensaba que magnano te las habia pintado con el ordenador,que no te sepa mal,xDDDD,UN SALUDO

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

La verdad es que rosas si se ven, jajaja. ¡Saludos Luis!

P.D: La hora tendremos que ir ajustándola no?

----------


## Dieani

Uola!! Yo en principio puedo.

Saludetes magicos!!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A las 18:00 os va bien?

----------


## Magnano

Perfecto, a mi me va estupendo.

----------


## Ming

¿Y ese cambio en el horario se puede saber a qué se debe?  :Confused:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¿Qué cambio? Creo que de momento nadie había dicho ninguna hora. :S

----------


## isman7

Por mi perfecto  :Wink1: ! Nos vemos en Barna. Sitio el bar este de enfente dle Viena?

----------


## Magnano

Sí, pero quedamos en el Zurich, como siempre.

----------


## isman7

La única vez que he ido llegamos 2h tarde, donde está el zurich xD :Confused:

----------


## SERX

Quedad en el Fnac xD es lo mismo !!! xD

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Hola!. Yo no soy de allí, pero debido a que alguien abrió un post sobre una técnica que me interesa bastante, que tengo curiosidad por ver TiendaMagia físicamente y que hace tiempo que tengo prometida una visita he decidido ir a Barcelona. Los días para poder ir serían el 27, 28 *ó* 29, que caen en lunes, martes y miércoles, respectívamente (si ya sé, en laborable es todo más difícil, pero es cuando libro, jo  :O10: ). El viaje sería de ida y vuelta en el mismo día, por tanto  de quedar no puede ser muy tarde que me quedo sin avión  :001 302: . El día de los 3 el que mejor os venga a la mayoría.

Si no se puede no pasa nada, mi idéa básica (cambiable) es llegar prontito por la mañana en el primer o segundo avión para tener más tiempo por la mañana, que es cuando más me cundirá.

Magnano, tu estabas cerca de la tienda ¿no?

----------


## isman7

Yo los lunes y miercoles por la tarde no los tengo enmerdaos aun así que se podría hacer algo, ni que sea un café o unas birras :D

Salu2

----------


## Magnano

Magnano está cerca de la tienda y Magnano está disponible para un caballero como Eidanyoson para cualquiera de esos dias.

PD: mañana no puedo ir, imprevisto de última hora

----------


## luis_bcn

eidanyonson yo esos dias trabajo hasta las 19:30 , intentere pedir fiesta ( dudo que me la den) pero si no os podeis acercar a mi trabajo,estoy solo y ahora mismo no hay mucha faena,osea que podremos estar bastante rato charlando.
un abrazo!!

----------


## Ming

¡Todos al curro de Luis!
Y yo con uni...  :O10: 
(se de una que va a hacer campana...)

Eidan, decide un día, hora y lugar, que como MOD que eres me debes una firmita tuya ^^

----------


## Ritxi

No es el único que debe algo...  :302:

----------


## Ming

> No es el único que debe algo...


 :Confused: 

Hombre... a mi me deben la carta la gran mayoría de MODs pero... poquito a poco  :Oops: 
(me da miedo pedirsela a Ravenous  :001 07: )


PD. Los que deben subir un video son los que estan en el top-5, a ver si espavilan a grabarlo...  :Mad1:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Firmar una carta? ¿YO?   :O15:  :Surprised: 

Si no soy ni la mitad de medio famoso...

Luisbcn, si podemos ir unos cuantos a tu curro y charlar allí a mi  no me importa, me da igual que quedar en un bar o algo, eso sí, si de verdad no te supone un problema, que el trabajo es el trabajo y el currele está muy mal.

Magnano gracias  :Great: 

A ver si dice algo más la gente y me decido por un día.

----------


## Ritxi

El miércoles 29 hay huelga general, podemos aprovechar para magiear ( o como se diga)

----------


## luis_bcn

es verdad ,pues eidanyonson decidido ,el miercoles 29!!!xDDD

----------


## Ritxi

> es verdad ,pues eidanyonson decidido ,el miercoles 29!!!xDDD


Y en el SIS!!!  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

> A ver si dice algo más la gente y me decido por un día.


¡¿Cómo que por un día?!
No me seas tacaño  :Mad1: 
Los tres, hombre, los tres  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Aviso para los despistados, mañana a las 18:00h en el Zurich para la quedada.

Saludines!

P.D: ¡Eidan, si es que nos tienes revolucionados!

----------


## Dieani

Buenass!!!

Yo finalmente nose si podre hasta más tarde, si no estoy a la hora alli ir tirando y ya os llamo si finalmente puedo.

Saludetes mágicos!!!

----------


## isman7

Alvaro que nos quedamos solooos!  :117:  Venga gente animense, ni que sea más tarde!

----------


## Dieani

Buenas tardes a todos!!

Me ha llamado Alvaro por teléfono y me ha dicho que no podrá ir así que aplazamos kdd para más adelante.

Saludetes mágicos.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ahora iba a postear, que estaba avisando a Clara.

Pues si, a ver si dentro de dos semanas hay mas suerte.  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## isman7

Yo aviso de antemano que a día de hoy no puedo para de aquí a dos xD. Tengo que organizar un cumpleaños a espaldas de la cumpleañera y me vais a servir de excusa, si alguien pregunta estoy con vosotros, jejejej.

----------


## Magnano

¿Y no os va bien el sábado de esa semana?

----------


## Ming

Yo voto porque Álvaro organice todas las quedadas  :Smile1: 

Un 10 por la organización de esta. Te lo has currado Álvaro  :Cool:

----------


## luis_bcn

eidan al final que haras?? bajaras el 29??
un saludo

----------


## christiant

Hola a todos , soy un nuevo miembro que vivo en Sabadell y me gustaría quedar con alguien para poder ir animandome a realizar algunos juegos. Es aquí donde me tengo que enterar? Tengo que confirmarlo con alguien? Me podría indicar alguien cómo puedo hacer para participar de algun encuentro?
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Hola a todos , soy un nuevo miembro que vivo en Sabadell y me gustaría quedar con alguien para poder ir animandome a realizar algunos juegos. Es aquí donde me tengo que enterar? Tengo que confirmarlo con alguien? Me podría indicar alguien cómo puedo hacer para participar de algun encuentro?
> Muchas gracias.


Buenas.

Si deseas organizar tu una quedada te recomiendo que abras un nuevo hilo, en esta categoría (Cambalache - Encuentros). Si no, no te preocupes, nosotros intentamos organizar algo cada mes, así que a la próxima puedes venirte.  :302:  ¡Ya queda poco!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno a ver, por ciertas noticias de última hora la cosa queda así:

Bajo (o subir, en Madrid es subir, al norte jiejie) el lunes 27.

Me gustaría saber quienes pueden quedar, y egoístamente, si hay algún alma caritativa que puede llevar y traerme del aeropuerto. No fumo, soy chiquitito y al pesar poco gasto poca gasolina (puedo pagar a medias).

¡Ale!, ¡hablad!  :Cool1:

----------


## Ming

> ¡Ale!, ¡hablad!


Te queremos  :Love:

----------


## Magnano

¿Lunes 27? ¡Acabo de hacer planes para este día pensando en el día 29! Eidan me acabas de destrozar el día.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Buff, el único día que tengo instituto por la tarde.

Si estáis en Barcelona por la tarde, yo puedo estar allí muy justo a las 18:45h, y volver con el último tren. Así que si pretendes quedarte a cenar, podría pasarme.

----------


## Ming

Jojojo, pues yo el lunes NO tengo clase  :302: 
Eidan, empieza a correr... jojojo

----------


## luis_bcn

yo el lunes es el unico dia que puedo!!!xDDD, lo que plego a las 19:3o , mirare de slir antes , pero yo te quiero conocer eidan!!! yo no te puedo recoger en el aeropuerto ( hay trenes que te llevan a todos los sitios )  pero a la vuelta te puedo dejar alli y esperar a que salga tu avion ( como si fueramos una parejita,xDD.
UN SALUDO

----------


## Ming

> pero a la vuelta te puedo dejar alli y esperar a que salga tu avion ( como si fueramos una parejita,xDD.


Jajajjaa, que romántico  :302: 

Pues si es seguro que se viene el lunes 27... que alguien organice algo (pero como mínimo que sea decente...). Y una cenita seguro que cae, que no se le puede mandar a casa sin haber cenado antes (¿mejor así &#193;lvaro?).
Upls, lo que iba a decir...

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Cachis la mar! yo no aseguré el día 29 (de hecho lo propuso alguien, ahora no recuerdo), mi idea inicial fue siempre el 27.

¿De verdad que no se puede arreglar Maganano?  :001 07: 

Ming, no me das miedo (¿debería?), no pienso correr. Tengo que recordar comprar un rotulador verde indeleble para firmarte una carta  :001 005: .

Si hay trasnporte mejor, pero tened en cuenta que no conozco Barcelona y es mejor quedar en sitios muy muy fáciles.

Yo no sé cuanto se tarda de dónde querréis quedar para cenar al aeropuerto, pero el último avión salas 22:30 y sé que hay que estar una hora antes por si acaso.

Y hombre, lo de acompañarme para irme, ya sé que soy mayor y tal, pero ejem, me mola, soy así de tonto...

Por la mañana puedo estar a la hora que queráis, por ejemplo ¿a las 7 de la mañana? jie jie jie, a mi no me importa madrugar (lo hago todos los días).

&#193;lvaro, si lo de la cena no sale, siempre podemos quedar por la mañana ¿no?. Podemos hablar de "fotos" en persona, que chulo.

----------


## luis_bcn

yo a lo mejor me das fiesta,yujuuuuuuuu ( no es 100 &#37; seguro ) de barcelona al aeropuerto hay 15 minutillos,luego me diran si tengo fiesta.
un saludo

----------


## Magnano

Eidanyoson, arreglado, no todos los días viene un veterano del foro  :Smile1:

----------


## SERX

Se tendrá que ir pues.... ¿al final el 29...?

----------


## Ritxi

Serx, EL 27!!

----------


## eidanyoson

El 27. 

Me estoy empezando a "acongojar". No sé a quien demonios esperáis, soy un tío bajito, gordito y un paquete en la magia (aunque la ama con locura, eso sí).

No doy conferencias, no regalo dinero, ni siquiera sé pelar adecuadamente cartas  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15: 

Pero bueno, yo voy, con mi sonrisa de siempre y con la ilusión de un niño. Espero que os baste  :001 005:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Eidan, por la mañana imposible. A eso de las 18:30 estaría ya en Barcelona, hay tiempo no?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ains, si yo viviera más cerca!

----------


## Magnano

Date un viaje Pulgas, así somos mas y una oportunidad de conocernos todos en persona  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Vente Pulgas! yo estoy más lejos de Barcelona que tú. Además si vienes... bueno no, no digo nada que así es una sorpresa.  :Whistle:

----------


## Pulgas

¿Que tú estás más lejos que yo? ¡Lo que hay que oír!
Pero todo se andará. Algún día iré por ahí.
¡Prometido!

----------


## Magnano

Le tomo la palabra caballero.

----------


## luis_bcn

> El 27. 
> 
> Me estoy empezando a "acongojar". No sé a quien demonios esperáis, soy un tío bajito, gordito y un paquete en la magia (aunque la ama con locura, eso sí).
> 
> No doy conferencias, no regalo dinero, ni siquiera sé pelar adecuadamente cartas 
> 
> Pero bueno, yo voy, con mi sonrisa de siempre y con la ilusión de un niño. Espero que os baste


pues yo creo que eres mago nivel 20 ,xDDD

----------


## Ritxi

> No doy conferencias, no regalo dinero, ni siquiera sé pelar adecuadamente cartas


¿NO?Entonces no hace falta que vengas  :O21:

----------


## Ming

> Ming, no me das miedo (¿debería?), no pienso correr. Tengo que recordar comprar un rotulador verde indeleble para firmarte una carta .


¿verde?  :117: 
... hay mi madre...

PD. Pues coge un taxi, tacaño...




> Y hombre, lo de acompañarme para irme, ya sé que soy mayor y tal, pero ejem, me mola, soy así de tonto...


Jijiji, esto suena a que se te acompañe para asegurarnos de que te vas jijijiji  :O21: 




> ¿Que tú estás más lejos que yo? ¡Lo que hay que oír!
> Pero todo se andará. Algún día iré por ahí.
> ¡Prometido!


Se te toma la palabra

----------


## isman7

Vamos a quitarle el polvo a esto! 

Señores, señoritas, propongo una buena quedada en Barcelona este viernes, incluyanse xarlas, discusiones, y peleas a cuchillo mágicas de todo tipo. Se incluye magia en la calle (Ming, tu también  :117: ). 

A ver si os animais  :Wink1: !!!!

Salu2

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo me animo!  :Smile1: 

¡Vamos no os cortéis!

----------


## Ming

> Señores, señoritas, propongo una buena quedada en Barcelona este viernes, incluyanse xarlas, discusiones, y peleas a cuchillo mágicas de todo tipo. Se incluye magia en la calle (Ming, tu también ).


Yo me acojo a las palabras de Álvaro: Si no quieres no haces.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Clara, Clara... eso lo digo porqué quiero que vengas!  :302:  :302:

----------


## Ming

Ya, ya... yo también te quiero mucho, ya lo sabes ^^
Pero dudo que tenga nada preparado y decente para hacer; así que... :(

----------


## Magnano

Arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos.

----------


## Magnano

Que sosos... ¡Venga gente, que contra más seamos mejor nos lo pasaremos!

----------


## luis_bcn

el viernes y el sabado curro, :(algun dia podre quedar con vosotros!!

----------


## Magnano

Yo iré lo antes posible, el que diga la hora más temprana me tiene a su disposición.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Por mi, 16:00h Zurich.

----------


## Magnano

Yo me apunto.

----------


## Ming

> Por mi, 16:00h Zurich.


Uffff... a las 4... [_Calculando_... esta semana el viernes acabo a las 2... cargando el portátil... una hora hasta Sant Cugat]... las 3... dejar las cosas e ir a Barcelona... esto... ¿quedamos para ir a comer, no?  :Oops:  Sino imposible llegar.
... y no sé si podré pasar con mi tarjeta  :O10:

----------


## Magnano

Siempre te puedes permitir el lujo de llegar un poco tarde, te esperaremos con la mejor de nuestras sonrisas  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Siempre te puedes permitir el lujo de llegar un poco tarde, te esperaremos con la mejor de nuestras sonrisas


¿Y perderme "minutos" de estar con vosotros? ¬¬
Nanai  :No:

----------


## Dieani

Buenasss!!

Yo me apuntooooorlllll!!! Jarlll que ya hay mono de veros y magiar!!!

Saludetes magicos!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Buenasss!!
> 
> Yo me apuntooooorlllll!!! Jarlll que ya hay mono de veros y magiar!!!
> 
> Saludetes magicos!!


Bien!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  4 Zurich no?

----------


## Magnano

Los que vengan más tarde que me llamen al movil, interesados enviar un mp  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Sin que... bueno, yo pregunto, porque sino paso de ir: Se os va a ir la olla como la última vez con el tema de sexo y tias o no.

----------


## Magnano

¡No! Tengo el mono de magia  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

> Sin que... bueno, yo pregunto, porque sino paso de ir: Se os va a ir la olla como la última vez con el tema de sexo y tias o no.


si va deiani seguro que iran a por las tias,xDDDDDDD

----------


## Magnano

Luis que poco me conoces...

----------


## SERX

jajaja siempre se habla de magia, tias, etc.. yo no podre ir ya que el viernes tengo partido sobre las 19h calculando acaba el partido a las 20:30h mas o menos, entre que llego a Barna seran las 22h mas o menos... ya llamare a alguien pero ese en principio es a partir de la hora que tengo disponible... creo que nos veremosss...

----------


## Ming

> si va deiani seguro que iran a por las tias,xDDDDDDD


... por eso lo decía... la última vez se le fue mucho la olla...

----------


## Ritxi

A que hora se acaban las quedadas ¿?

----------


## luis_bcn

> ... por eso lo decía... la última vez se le fue mucho la olla...


 que me vas a decir ,estuvimos cenando en un restaurante y habia una despedida de soltera........................ para que contarte mas,ejjejjejejje

----------


## Ming

Luis... si no quieres que vaya solo lo tienes que decir, eh.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Luis... si no quieres que vaya solo lo tienes que decir, eh.


si yo no voy, :(

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> A que hora se acaban las quedadas ¿?


Ritxi, yo tengo pensado subir al último o penúltimo tren.

----------


## isman7

Bueeenas! 

Como ya he dicho a alguno tengo ingles lo que me hace no poder quedar a las 4... ha sido un fallo de cálculo.. pero aún  no se si iré, hay tentativas de saltarselo.  jejej. Como aun no lo sé bien bien, os llamaré si no voy a las 4 estaré en el Zurich, si lo encuentro jajaj. Si voy pues sobre las 8 llegaré a bcn, pensad que hago ingles en mi pueblo... acabo a las 7, me largaría antes..bueno en fin acabaría llegando allí a esa hora. 

Tema límite por la noche, yo puedo dormir en barna, casa de la iaia :D, puedo acojer a uno. Si estamos por esa zona (Plaza Cat), está el nit bus que en media hora llega al barrio de la casa(está en la otra punta barna.. lo unico malo). Así que hasta que el cuerpo aguante.

Tema sexo... no prometo nada. 

Serx no vienes o si? no me ha quedado claro, bueno a ver si te veo mñn  :Wink1: .

Nada más que añadir, salu2

----------


## Ming

Mi hermana, que mona que es, me acaba de mandar esto:



> DIVENDRES 22
> 20:00h
> INAUGURACIÓ
> Teatre LLuïsos de Gràcia 
> Donem la benvinguda a la primera edició del Màgicus – Festival de Màgia Jove de Barcelona amb una breu cerimònia conduida per Eva, La Dama Inquieta.
> ...
> 21:00h a 22:00 h Concurs
> Obert a qualsevol mag de fins a 25 anys on un jurat format per mags professionals,gent de teatre i un membre de Lluïsos de Gràcia valoraràn la tècnica, la originalitat i la posada en escena.
> 
> ...

----------


## SERX

Ese concurso!!!  que se presenten nuestros hombres... yo no creo que pueda estar antes de esa hora en barna si no iba seguro... 

Llamare e informare si voy al final...

----------


## Ritxi

> Como ya he dicho a alguno tengo ingles lo que me hace no poder quedar a las 4...


¿tienes ingles o Inglés? je je

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas. Entonces el viernes 29 a las 16:00h en Zurich?

P.D:Sobre las mujeres es una perdición que le vamos a hacer jijiij

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Muy buenas. Entonces el viernes 29 a las 16:00h en Zurich?
> 
> P.D:Sobre las mujeres es una perdición que le vamos a hacer jijiij
> 
> Saludetes mágicos


Si  :Smile1: .

¡Ahí nos vemos!

----------


## isman7

> Ese concurso!!!  que se presenten nuestros hombres... yo no creo que pueda estar antes de esa hora en barna si no iba seguro... 
> 
> Llamare e informare si voy al final...


Tengo inglés...jaja. Cojeré el tren de las 6:36 en Sant Viçents de Calders, asi que a las 7:39 estoy en Passaig de Gràcia, vamos a ir a lo que ha posteado Ming?

Salu2

----------


## magomontecarlos

Buenas a todos.

Yo no es que vaya a ir (leo igualmente las quedadas nunca se sabe) pero miraros bien que Viernes vais, ya que lo que ha posteado Ming es para este Viernes 22 y veo que otros habeis puesto la fecha 29.

P.D: De todas maneras estaré por Barcelona ese mismo dia por la tarde/noche en una cena, depende de a que hora se acabe y del chofer (voy de paquete) igual quien sabe...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ha habido una confusión, hemos montado 2 quedadas sin querer.

Haber mañana, somos SERX, Dani, (Ming) y yo.

Víctor tu el 29 puedes, ¿pero mañana no verdad? Si es así, por mi, quedamos también el 29.

----------


## Ming

Magomontecarlos, pasate, aunque solo sea un ratillo  :Wink1: 
(Ritxi, tu també  :Smile1:  )

Yo el 29 imposible, si quedasemos pronto el 29 podría ir un ratillo... pero el 29 tendría que ir con el perro, por lo tanto depende de a qué sitio fuesemos no podría entrar...  :O11:

----------


## Ming

Vale, al final si voy llegaré tarde... ¿Estaréis en el bar de delante del Viena?
Sino ya quedaremos otro día que hace mucho que no os veo :(
Un beso

----------


## Ritxi

¿El 29 porque no os veniís a St Feliu que Dante hace una actuación de Hallowen?

Yo hoy no saldré del cómico hasta las 12, si estaís por ahí aún podremos hacer algo

----------


## Ming

> Yo hoy no saldré del cómico hasta las 12, si estaís por ahí aún podremos hacer algo


¿Podemos ir a verte "trabajar"?  :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

Puede ser... luego te llamo

----------


## SERX

Me da que hoy también viene ISMAN... nos llamamos... !!!

----------


## Dieani

Mu wenas!!

Pues lo dicho por la confusion jijii yo este viernes no puedo el29 seguro que si.

Saludetes!!

----------


## Magnano

Ayer me lo pasé genial, a ver si la próxima va igual o mejor  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Que lo sepa todo el mundo, NO ME QUIEREN!!

----------


## Magnano

¡¡¡Ritxi te queremos!!!
Pero a mi no me quedaba ni un euro para consumir y menos para perder el último tren para ir a casa...
Nos vemos el viernes  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

Para más información de la última quedada podeis consultar en:

Blog Serx


Blog de Magnano

----------


## Ming

> Que lo sepa todo el mundo, NO ME QUIEREN!!


Ritxi... te queremos mucho te lo aseguro  :07: 
Yo queriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia ir  :Cry:

----------


## Dieani

Joer k envidia sanaaa! Que bien lo pasariais!!

A ver si llega ya el 29 que tengo ganas de veros!!!

Saludetes!!!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Di que si!

A ver si te veo por el msn y hablamos del 29.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Ming

No, no y no.
El 29 os vais todos a ver a Dante y le dais un beso/abrazo de mi parte; he dicho  :Mad1:

----------


## Ritxi

> No, no y no.
> El 29 os vais todos a ver a Dante y le dais un beso/abrazo de mi parte; he dicho


¿y tú, no vens?

----------


## Ming

> i tu, no vens?


No, tinc un gos que cuidar... I m'hagués agradat anar a dir-vos que us trobo molt a faltar... i després marxar a Sant Boi per lo del gos però... no el puc portar a la Renfe  :Mad1: 
Algú sap si el puc portar en el Metro?  :Oops:

----------


## Magnano

¿Y si vamos a ver a Dante este viernes?

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Por mi bien, no hay problema.

Eso sí, no podré estarme hasta muy tarde, bueno, hasta como hemos hecho algunas veces de las 5 de la mañnaa o las 6 jejej

Saludetes.

----------


## luis_bcn

deiani ,mañana vente al sis!!!

----------


## isman7

Tengo que mirarmelo muy bien, se me ha jodido el coche, y el sabado tengo salón del manga... Os diré algo seguro en pocos dias  :Wink1: .

----------


## Ritxi

¿Al final vendréis a St feliu? Si es así podeís quedar delante de mi tienda, así me apunto yo también  :Smile1:

----------


## Dieani

Comonquedamos para mañana? Sorry luis ayer no pude.

Saludetes!!

----------


## Magnano

Delante de la tienda de Ritxi ¿a que hora?

----------


## Ritxi

> Delante de la tienda de Ritxi ¿a que hora?


 :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:

----------


## Dieani

Dns esta la tienda? Dame calle y num pa el gps

----------


## Ritxi

> Dns esta la tienda? Dame calle y num pa el gps


 
C/Pi i Margall, 17    Sant Feliu de Llobregat

----------


## isman7

> C/Pi i Margall, 17    Sant Feliu de Llobregat



Victor creo que 'comiste' enfrente el otro dia jejeje.

Yo aun no sé que voy a hacer :S! Toy estudiando pa un exámen, alguien va a ir dirección Barcelona después o algo, yo allí tengo donde dormir pero no me querria llevar el coche :S, ya va pero no quiero jugarmela...

Salu2

----------


## Dieani

A que hora quedamos chicos?

----------


## Magnano

Como veais, a mi me da igual.

----------


## Ritxi

¿A las 19h?   :Confused:

----------


## Magnano

Intentaré estar allí a las 19, si no puedo, llegaré lo antes posible  :Smile1:

----------


## Dieani

Por mi bien, os parece a los demas bien?

----------


## Magnano

Al final ¿quién va?
Por cierto Dieani, ¿a que no sabes donde he estado hoy? :P

----------


## Dieani

Magnano pasame tu movil por privado por si cualquier cosica.

Ciaitoo!!

P.D: donde has estado?? Quina emocio quina emocio!!!

----------


## Magnano

En el big bite con el colega. Me ha hecho una publicidad acojonante xD

----------


## Magnano

Este viernes... ¿quién se anima?

----------


## isman7

> En el big bite con el colega. Me ha hecho una publicidad acojonante xD


Este viernes me quedo con mis padres a dormir en Bcn, pero tienen prioridad unos colegas que hace mucho que no veo, así que si no cuaja eso, puedo ir   :Wink1: .

----------


## Magnano

Por motivos personales no podré asistir a esta quedada, ¡nos vemos!

----------


## Ming

Sería interesante saber quien va a ir a ver a Rubiales el 16 en el Espai Brossa, la conferencia ya nos podremos encontrar allí.

Por cierto... me han dicho que este sabado hay no se qué de magia (claro) por Lleida.

----------


## SERX

Yo en Lleida va ser que no!!!   lo del Rubiales igual si... ya os comento...   :Wink1:

----------


## rubiales

¿Cómo que igual si? Como no vengas te caneo!!

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas.

Cuando el lo tuyo Rubiales y ande?

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## Ming

Rubiales:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f14/me-v...rencias-27709/

----------


## luis_bcn

rubiales?? el tipo ese de la baraja espanyola?? el de las leyes de la gravedad?? ummmmmmmmm pues no caigo,xDD
yo espero poder asistir ,ya que estuve en la de alicante magico y me encanto!!!!

----------


## SERX

jajaja !!! seguramente venga... igual mas de un día...  :Wink1:

----------


## Dieani

Oki doki

Pues entonces tendremos que ir planificando no? jejej

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## isman7

Ya que no lo ha hecho SERX, bueno yo soy el encargado de esto más bien:

Les informo que SMILe (Secció de Màgia i Il·lusionisme de la Lira Vendrellenca), ya es oficial, ya estamos constituidos  :Wink1: . 

Lo de Rubiales, vente a la SMILe el viernes 19, que tienes libre jaja, piensa que somos pobres ehh, jaja. 

Bueno yo quiero ir y espero poder hacerlo, los martes tengo inglés, así que necesito horarios y demás.

Salu2

----------


## rubiales

Hombre si sois de Barcelona lo mismo algo podemos hacer

----------


## isman7

> Hombre si sois de Barcelona lo mismo algo podemos hacer


Somos del Vendrell está a tres cuartos de hora de Barcelona. Tienes un privado mio  :Wink1: .

----------


## rubiales

Finalmente el 19 estaré en San Sebastián

----------


## isman7

> Finalmente el 19 estaré en San Sebastián



Tranqui, no pasa nada, muchas gracias por el interés  :Wink1: . Ya será en otra ocasión!

Salu2

----------


## Dieani

Buenas

Sobre quedar para mañana por Rubiales no puedo por trabajo pero el miercoles a la conferencia si puedo ir. Quien se apunta?

Saludetes magiquetes!!

----------


## luis_bcn

la conferencia también es el martes creo,aunque lo de amics magics no se donde es ( y esto es el miercoles )

----------


## Ming

> 16 AMIC + Actuacion Teatro Espai Brossa ,en BCN
> 17 Mags Magics, BCN
> 18 SEI, BCN



¿Vas a las conferencias dels Mags Magics?  :117: 
No sabía ni que eso era posible...

----------


## Dieani

Fallo mio

Me refería a ir a la del jueves día 18 en la SEI de Barcelona.

Quien se apunta?

----------


## Ritxi

He abierto un post aqui:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/rubi...39/#post290549

¡a ver cuantos nos juntamos mañana!
del SIS iremos unos cuantos  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

deiani en la sei dejan entrar primero a sus socios y si quedan plazas a los de fuera,por si no lo sabias o ya has entrado en la sei ??

----------


## Dieani

Pues vamos a la del 17 no?

----------


## SERX

Depende de la hora y el sitio igual voy... SALUDOS !!!   :Wink1:   ya diréis...

----------


## Ming

Yo a la SEI no voy que me dan miedo, y los de Mags Magics... me pinta a organización (mafiosa) super-hiper-ultra-secreta  :O11: 
Nos vemos en el AMIC  :302:

----------


## Dieani

A que hora es en el Amic?

----------


## rubiales

Jajaja, estas zumbada Ming!...jajaja

----------


## Ming

> Jajaja, estas zumbada Ming!...jajaja


Uy Rubiales... no me digas eso chiquillo que nos vamos a ver hoy, eh... y tengo unas llaves que darte...

Y no se de qué te ries tanto... el 19 ya me dirás si dan miedo y son un grupo de mafiosos o no, ya me lo dirás, ya... (si sales vivo, claro...)

Un beso Rubiales y un abrazo ^^

----------


## Dieani

Alguien me va a decir a que hora es hoy?

----------


## Ritxi

Ni ellos lo saben je je

Nosotros llegaremos a las 21:00h 

P.D.- El precio exacto tampoco se sabe, depende de los que seamos al final

----------


## Dieani

:( Bueno, si es para esa hora quizás pueda ir mmmm

----------


## Ming

Lo del Espai Brossa empieza a las 20:30h (creo)... por lo tanto espero/dudo que empiece el AMIC a las 21:00h  :O11: 
(Vamos, sino yo no llego del Espai Brossa al AMIC a tiempo xD )

----------


## rubiales

Según tengo entendido el Espei es a las 21:00h y la Conferencia a las 22:00h

----------


## Dieani

De los que vaís habeís quedado en algun sitio? Para ir juntos

----------


## MagNity

bueno,... la mayoria nos veremos imagino en el AMIC,...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Entonces a las 22:00h en el Amic para ver la conferencia.

Oki doki.

Saludetes mágicos

----------


## rubiales

Pues nada, se acabo la conferencia, me voy a dormir que son las 7:37h ya... Ming estará llegando a su casa.

----------


## Ming

Ming esta ya en la uni ^^

Muchas gracias por todo y más Rubiales, gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## rubiales

Ostras! ¿Has empalmado?

----------


## Ming

Claro.
¡Sino no me hubiese ido!
He llegado justa a casa para coger el portatil, meterlo en la mochila e irme a la uni.
... la dura vida del estudiante... :(

¡Yo de mayor quiero ser mag@! Toda la noche de magias y luego dormir, comer y más magia. ¡Que morrrrrro!
¿Rubiales, qué he de hacer para ser "como tu"? ^^

----------


## luis_bcn

pues yo después de dormir 3 horitas ya estoy levantando el país!! pero mereció mucho la pena, que grande eres rubiales , pero vigila que tanta magia y dormir poco te estas quedando en los huesos!!!xDDD
p.d: todo estuvo genial ,pero la carta firmada en el estuche, 0_0 , dios!!!!! grande muy grande!!!

----------


## Ming

Luis, eso lo dices porque tu no has visto su juego de "El dedo mágico", ¡y qué dedo!

----------


## Ritxi

Una lástima que acabó tan tarde me hubiese encantado quedarme hasta el final

----------


## Tracer

Ming cielo... eso suena fatal....




> Luis, eso lo dices porque tu no has visto su juego de "El dedo mágico", ¡y qué dedo!

----------


## Ming

> Iniciado por Ming
> 
> Luis, eso lo dices porque tu no has visto su juego de "El dedo mágico", ¡y qué dedo!
> 
> 
>  Ming cielo... eso suena fatal....


Tracer... es que si lo vieses... piensas "qué coño va a salir eso, mierda dedo..." (sino preguntaselo a Gabi  :302: )... pero... entra que da gusto  :302: 
(mejor me callo que hay menores...)

----------


## luis_bcn

> Tracer... es que si lo vieses... piensas "qué coño va a salir eso, mierda dedo..." (sino preguntaselo a Gabi )... pero... entra que da gusto 
> (mejor me callo que hay menores...)


...............................sin comentarios!!!xDDD

----------


## chuchenager

Mierdaaaaa llego tarde !!! Hacien tiempo que no me entrava por el foro porque me plantee dejar o continuar la magia ya que me faltava ilusion ya que no encontrava ningun juego que me despertara ese ... Ualaaaaa !! 
Ahora hace un par de meses he vuelto e tener la necessidad de hacer magia y he mirado si havia algun cambalache para reunirme con vosotros pero he visto que voy tarde !! 
En fin ... propongo que si alguien se anima hacer un encuentro de los que no pudieron acudir a este último y tambien los que acudieron estaria encantado ya que nunca he ido a ninguno simplemente quedo con los amigos que conozco que son magos pero no con gente que compartimos la aficion de la magia.

Solo hay un problema !!! Tendria que ser entre semana ya que viernes, sabados y domingos me es impossible !! Yo lo dejo al aire y a ver que os parece !! 
Saludos a todos,

Àlex

----------


## SERX

Tranquilo que quedaremos pronto !!!   :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

> simplemente quedo con los amigos que conozco que son magos pero no con gente que compartimos la aficion de la magia.


¿En qué quedamos?

Como dice SERX, está en mente hacer algo pronto  :Smile1:

----------


## chuchenager

Magnano para mi hay una gran diferencia entre quedar con amigos y gente !! Espero contestar tu dura al respecto !! jejeje

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas.

Que vamos moviendo ficha=? jejeje

Saludetes!!

----------


## Magnano

Siento esta larga ausencia por el foro, pero... He tenido poco tiempo para estarme por aqui, no os preocupeis que ya me teneis de nuevo pisando los bombones de Pulgas y ensuciando las revistas de Iban.

Ahora que he vuelto, tengo que volver a ponerme al día de todo y a remover las cosas.

¡ATENCION! Una próxima quedada se acerca y creo que voy a tener toda la culpa de ello :D

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ming

> ¡ATENCION! Una próxima quedada se acerca y creo que voy a tener toda la culpa de ello :D


¡¡¡Eso!!! ¡Con ganas Dani! :D
Ya dirás algo ^^

----------


## SERX

Bueno pues llevo unos dias un poco liado con cosas varias pero ya e vuelto por el foro...  

jejeje informo que el día 17 viene Daortiz xD... podríamos pensar algo ¿no?  "Que raro" que lo diga yo esto... xD o si no este finde que viene que hay ganas de quedar... saludos !!!

----------


## Ming

A ver... este domingo conferencia de Gea en el SIS, ¿no? El 14 Manu Montes en el AMIC; y el 17 DaOrtiz en cincomonos (que si vais a ir reservar YA).
¿Queréis más días?

----------


## SERX

jajaja es verdad xD ! ! !  que esta lo de GEA y Manu xD... se me va la pinza jajajaja... a lo de Gea voy fijo donde esta Ritxi para reservar y lo de Manu no se si podemos asistir a la conferencia o que Ming ya dirás algo...

----------


## Ming

Yo a Gea en principio (siempre que me dejen) voy... y a lo de Manu también, claro ^^
A lo que no iré es a ver a DaOrtiz (para eso ya tengo a Sergi :p ), que no estaré; ya me contareis qué tal, eh :-)

----------


## Tracer

a ver a ver, videos de todo esas salidas no? a al menos algunas fotillas...

----------


## Ming

Tracer... pues vente ;-)

----------


## Ritxi

> a ver a ver, videos de todo esas salidas no? a al menos algunas fotillas...


¿Y porque no te vienes un dia al SIS?   :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

ME DAIS ASC.......!!!! os vais a inflar a ver a grandissimos magos este mes capu.....,eso si espero que vuelvan y poder asistir,que os lo paseis en grande!!!
un abrazooooooo

----------


## Tracer

> ¿Y porque no te vienes un dia al SIS?


Creeme que estoy tentado Ritxi, pero mi inutilidad no serviria mas que para cachondeo de los presentes... Se que no seria asi, pero... poco tengo que rascar yo en el sis... Aun asi, gracias. No me malinterpreteis, me refiero a que tengo poco que aportar... desde luego tengo claro que si mucho, mucho, muchisimo que aprender. Pero los Magos de Sant Feliu, me intimidan demasiado...

----------


## Ming

> Pero los Magos de Sant Feliu, me intimidan demasiado...


¿Y Ming no? ¬¬
¿Para eso hago yo tanto el tonto siendo borde y mala?

----------


## Tracer

Tu eres encantadora, mujer.

----------


## Ming

> Tu eres encantadora, mujer.


... ¿y dejarás que alguien tan encantadora como yo (ufff, que mentirosa que soy) vaya con esa pandilla de impresentables?
Tracer, acompañame a visitarlos ^^

----------


## luis_bcn

tracer la verdad es que yo no soy ni muy bueno mucho menos ,pero lo que si te aseguro que gracias al sis y al juntarte con diferentes magos se aprende muchoooooooooo y se agradece , cuando vengas un dia te arrepentiras de porque no viniste antes,te lo aseguro,osea que ya estas tardando en venir .
un abrazo y espabila y vennnnnnnn ( con ming tambien ) xD

----------


## Ritxi

> Creeme que estoy tentado Ritxi, pero mi inutilidad no serviria mas que para cachondeo de los presentes... Se que no seria asi, pero... poco tengo que rascar yo en el sis... Aun asi, gracias. No me malinterpreteis, me refiero a que tengo poco que aportar... desde luego tengo claro que si mucho, mucho, muchisimo que aprender. Pero los Magos de Sant Feliu, me intimidan demasiado...


TONTO! 
si, si, tonto si no vienes un dia a vernos  :O21: 

En el SIS hay gente que tiene un premio nacional (Magnolo) y chavales que hace sólo unos pocos meses que empezaron, gente de 50 años y de 16, guapos (yo) y feos (Luis) así que ya ves que hay de todo y no te intimides que la mayoria no hace tanto que estan en esto.

Eso si, si quieres puedes venir solo a hablar y conocernos, que no te comeremos (o quizás si  :001 302:  )

----------

